# Orange Beach/Gulf Shores



## Dawgfaninbama (May 7, 2017)

I have fished the State park pier several times. But this summer my family and myself are staying at the Four Seasons condos which is between the State park pier and perdido pass. It has its own private pier out in the Gulf. It doesnt go out near as far as the State Park pier. Has anyone ever happened to stay there and fish that pier?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (May 8, 2017)

Saw some guys hooking spinner sharks last year off that pier. They hooked several it was cool to watch. See guys sitting on the jetties all the time tward the end catching reds and flounder fishing inside the pass.


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (May 8, 2017)

yeah I'm hoping that since its between the pass and the state park pier it maybe on a fish highway lol. maybe they stroll back and forth


----------



## Hunter/Mason (May 11, 2017)

I saw a gulf state park pier forum you may check it out too.


----------



## Panthers65 (May 24, 2017)

Have you found any more information on Orange Beach. I'm heading down this Sunday for the week and I'm staying about a mile west of you at the Bluewater Condos. I plan on doing some surf fishing while I'm there, but not sure what to target. I saw the name Top Gun Tackle about half way between us that I plan on giving a call later on to get some advice.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (May 24, 2017)

I'm on the way right now. Just crossed into alabama. Gonna put my boat in tomorrow. I know the surfs been huge the last few days and expected to be through the weekend. Me and my boys will be hitting the dock lights at night. Also if you want to see an awesome fishing/tackle store find SAMS. It's on canal rd. I'll post pics if we do any good.


----------



## How2fish (May 26, 2017)

Hunter/Mason said:


> I'm on the way right now. Just crossed into alabama. Gonna put my boat in tomorrow. I know the surfs been huge the last few days and expected to be through the weekend. Me and my boys will be hitting the dock lights at night. Also if you want to see an awesome fishing/tackle store find SAMS. It's on canal rd. I'll post pics if we do any good.


x2 on Sams ...but if your going offshore try J&M tackle its on Canal road before Sams..good luck I will be coming down Tuesday and hope to get off shore a couple of days


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (May 31, 2017)

I havent found any more info. Top Gun is where we always go to buy bait and get some pointers. Always very helpful!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jun 14, 2017)

Got to fish this past Sunday night. They boys got 15 in the fish box. Caught several short reds. I lost 2 big reds. We fished dock lights from midnight till 2am. Weather and waves keep us from doing more offshore stuff.  We ran out of shrimp and they got tired. I did catch several on the small voodoo shrimp.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 14, 2017)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Got to fish this past Sunday night. They boys got 15 in the fish box. Caught several short reds. I lost 2 big reds. We fished dock lights from midnight till 2am. Weather and waves keep us from doing more offshore stuff.  We ran out of shrimp and they got tired. I did catch several on the small voodoo shrimp.



Well done, sir. I fished all last week around Fort Morgan in the surf. Caught a ton of ladyfish, but nothing else. Still a good time though.


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice!!
Ive never caught a speckled trout. Do they taste similar to rainbow?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jun 22, 2017)

No there a white flakey fish. The don't keep very long either in the freezer. We either fry or broil in the oven.


----------

